# Halloween wedding for marriage made in Hell



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*California couple's marriage made in Hell*
Wed Nov 1, 3:56 PM ET

Catherine Greene was admittedly a little nervous when she said "I do" to fiance Nicholas Doubleday during a Halloween-themed wedding ceremony in this unusually named hamlet. "It was her idea," Doubleday said. "When I asked her to marry me, she said she wanted the wedding in Hell."

The couple live near San Diego and are planning to relocate to Michigan. They haven't ruled out moving to Hell, which has about 250 people and is 45 miles west of Detroit. The bride, a registered nurse, was dressed in black and wore vampire teeth during Tuesday's nuptials. She walked down the lantern-lit, pumpkin-lined aisle in cadence with a funeral dirge instead of the "Wedding March." The groom, who hopes to become a history teacher, was a knight clad in 80 pounds of armor. "I will have these wonderful memories forever," Greene told The Ann Arbor News.

It was the second such ceremony at John Colone's Hell Village Chapel, a tiny building that stands behind his Screams Ice Cream & Halloween Store. "This is great," Colone said. "I love the joy and the laughter we can bring into people's lives." The maid of honor, Terri Dunham of Oceanside, Calif., was dressed as an angel in white. Greene's bridesmaids were dressed as medieval princesses.
"Having the wedding here totally makes sense," Dunham said. "I've known Cathy since we were in sixth grade and she's always been extreme and offbeat. "Everyone wants a special and unique wedding. This will be a great story to tell to their grandchildren."

Greene and Doubleday met in 2003 in Alaska, where she was going to college and he was in the Air Force. Their ghoulish wedding day was their third trip to Hell together.

* Skeleton marries ball and chain*
Wed Nov 1, 3:57 PM ET

The bride dressed in black carried chains, handcuffs and a bouquet of black roses, while wearing a ball on top of her head. The groom skipped the tuxedo and dressed like a skeleton. The couple exchanged vows in the middle of Elm Street in Grand Island Tuesday night, and began their lifelong nightmare together. The Halloween-themed wedding between Sandy Beyer and Keith Vogt was an impulsive idea that was frightfully clever.

"Weddings are generally boring, especially for kids, so we decided to do something fun for the kids," Beyer said. "Then they could go out trick-or-treating." Vogt and Beyer said they don't regret skipping the traditional gown, pomp and circumstance. "I did that the first time around and we are having fun the second time around," Beyer said. Among the wedding guests were Count Dracula, the Statue of Liberty and Paul Revere. For Reynalda Carpenter, the county official who performed the wedding, this was a first and "a little unusual," but she may be working future Halloween nights.

"I had another couple inquire about getting married on Halloween last week, but they didn't have time to prepare," she said. "They said, 'Maybe next year.'"


----------

